
Llanfairpwllgwyngyll - DanielRibeiro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll
======
ghayes
> The long form of the name was invented for promotional purposes in the
> 1860s.

So this was done as a marketing stunt, just a long time ago.

~~~
youngtaff
Yeh, I lived there from age 3 to 8 and we all used to call in Llanfair, or
Llanfair PG

------
colanderman
Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg[1] is the equivalent in the
States.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Chargoggagoggmanchauggagog...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg)

------
pwenzel
I am thankful to the person who took the time to record an audible
pronunciation sample, and posted it to Wikipedia.

------
ColinWright
No idea why this is here ...

Anyway, this is one of the first things I learned to say and spell when I
first moved to the UK. The full name is
Llanfair­pwllgwyn­gyllgo­gery­chwyrn­drobwll­llanty­silio­gogo­goch, although
read the page to see the history.

Curious, yes, but ... ?

Anyone who's interested, I will later this year be giving some math workshops
and a lecture later this year in Bangor. I can probably get invites for guests
if anyone is interested.

~~~
bitwize
Because it's fun and smart people like to spell things.

An old schoolmate of mine used to make regular visits to Webster Lake in
Massachusetts. Of course it was also known by its much more famous name, Lake
Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg. Guess who committed that to
memory upon first seeing it.

